# Fridge for drying?



## Objektiv

Would a fridgerator at 50 degrees and 44% humidity be a good place to hang plants to let them dry?

I figure it would be dark and cool and pretty dry

Yes or find somewhere else?


----------



## Canso

not sure about the fridge, but my fav. is the spare bathroom with the lights off and the fan on.  I hang them in the shower.


----------



## Objektiv

Ya I have a spare fridge available, and no more spare rooms


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I myself wouldn't use the fridge. If you have a spare closet that would work fine. Just hang your buds up with a small fan in  there and your set. It only takes 7 days or so to dry and then you can put into jars to cure. *


----------



## Objektiv

Right now space has become an issue, theres no empty anything

And TBG Why would you not use the fridge? What would be the downside?

Right now I just dont know anywhere else


----------



## Hick

> And TBG Why would you not use the fridge? What would be the downside?


zero air movement, circulation would be my concern. Once you put wet plants in there, your humidity is going to increase, too. A 'fridge is airtight, no place for the moisture to go, evaporate to. I doubt your plants ould dry in a month in that enclosed environment and IMHO, would most likely mold. 
  Only way I see it working, is if you had constant flo thru vntelation. And that would involve modifications.


----------



## Weeddog

Hick is absolutely correct.  Could not have been said any better.


----------



## Objektiv

Aight thanks

Ill see what else I can come up wit


----------



## AeroTX

soemtimes I feel I get to the forum too late and all I can say is yep... well said, Hick.


----------



## astra007

ah, then theres me, i would take the door off the fridge.  arrange yer buds on the wire racks and have a fan blowing into the opening.  no problem


----------



## KADE

^^^^   Bam!!! problem fixed!


----------



## ftw2012

seems to me it might be easier to just hang them somewhere else with a fan blowing on them then take the door off the fridge.....but thats just me.


----------



## astra007

lay the fridge on its side with the door open?  anything else?


----------



## Hick

hmmmm, ...I couldn't get my buds to stay on the racks with the fridge on it's side.. you must have "zero gravity" buds??..


----------



## astra007

not if you put wooden slats thru the racks to create shelves  hehehe


----------



## skunk

now come on people were getting a little silly . if the refridge aint worth a shit then use a hole saw and a computer fan  and stick that fan into the hole to blow cold out out to help cool you house down too . ps good luck with your electric bill. lol


----------



## Mutt

I've been following this thread from the beginning. All this to dry some buds  Get a cardboard box. cut holes in it. attach string in it. hang buds from string. Walla. Let hang for bout a week. Move to Jars and cure away.

As far as the fridge. Skunk you started a little bit of an idea.
Take that fridge. Holes, fan, little bit of modifying and you got yourself a grow chest. Throw a few plants and a 250-400W HID and grow on dude.


----------



## astra007

ah ****, just when things were getting creative.  wham, we get shut down, sort of. but then: you got an old fridge right?  you got the space where the old fridge was if ya throw it out, right?   now ya got room to dry yer buds.


----------



## KADE

Hahaha   ur back up one point astra


----------



## Objektiv

ya the fridge was from another house

But i made due and stole my girlfriends cubbard contraption

Its like 4ft tall 2ft wide 2ft long  I cut some holes and hung 2 pipes across it

Should work well


----------



## Weeddog

I like mutt's idea, make a stealth grow box out of it.  Thats a good size, 2x2x4.

you could use the freezer compartment to remote the ballast.


----------



## astra007

i can just see mutt, routing thru the garbage dump fer old fridges, muttering to himself, im saving the environment..............


----------



## LdyLunatic

won't the room you had your plants growing in be empty?  or you got ladies ready to go right into flower?  

can you use your flower room to dry for a week? 

Astra...your fridge is laying on its side and i can't get these beers to stay put


----------



## astra007

talk to mutt; he's the authority on all matters fridge.


----------



## astra007

L/L the island eh?  do you know about viseeds?  and the courtney/comox bust?  i was a mod fer viseeds before dan van pot got busted.  and i hate bcbd's/matthews guts


----------



## skunk

oh calm down now astro. lol


----------



## astra007

calm down about what skink?  im calm, cool and passive


----------



## Hick

> your fridge is laying on its side


...are you sure lady?..I thought so too, till someone stepped on my fingers..


----------



## Mutt

astra007 said:
			
		

> talk to mutt; he's the authority on all matters fridge.





			
				Astra007 said:
			
		

> i can just see mutt, routing thru the garbage dump fer old fridges, muttering to himself, im saving the environment..............


smart-ass


----------



## astra007

if we cant laugh at ourselves; then who do we dare laugh at?  take care mutt and have a great weekend, no wait - bc long weekend not usa eh?

you can always pass the fridge crown off to stinky,  oops i mean skunk.  sorry


----------



## carz

guys you can't set a fridge on its side if you expect to use it again. some how it looses the freon or its gases


----------



## KADE

I think it doesn't work... was gonna use it for a stealth grow box.


----------



## astra007

old fridge = not working.  probably has no gas left to loose.  still a good idea, eh mutt?


----------



## Mutt

Your gonna punch holes in it for fans and duct work anyway. I've seen several Fridge grows online. Pretty neat actually.
Top section (freezer) for clones and veg. Bottom (fridge) for Flower.
Gonna need some tools though.

As far as the gasses thats in the spiral grill on the back of the fridge. its part of the condensor unit. You'll gut the pumps and all that crap. The "walls" of the fridge is just filled insulation (Old Days saw dust). May want to wear a dust mask when you first start cuttin into it. No tellin how old it is and what powder or chem they used. You'll need flow thru vent. like any other cab. but if you do it right. You could park that thing in your garage and everyone thinks its just an old fridge for the garage.  throw a lock on it.


----------



## Zarnon

Good Lord.  This whole process looks unecessarily complicated.

IMHO if you have room for a fridge you have room to dry bud.  I use a small closet in a pinch and just make sure I have small clip on fan in there.  The main thing is that the humidity stays constant and you have about 5 days or so to dry out the bud.  

Fridge is a POS as others have said because you are locking in the humidity.  No good dude.  You need to dry the bud.  The alternatives like lying it on its side are silly, esp if you are trying to stay low radar.


----------



## astra007

who said low radar? yer reading too much into this little quip thread of ours.  just talkin about uses fer old fridges.  next we are to explore stoves. and dryers.


----------



## Spanishfly

Objektiv said:
			
		

> And TBG Why would you not use the fridge? What would be the downside?
> 
> 
> p>A cold, stagnant atmosphere  - exactly the opposite of the conditions you need for drying successfully.


----------



## astra007

actually, i thought it would be a good place to put noisy neighbours for a "mind yer own business or" place to rethink things out in.


----------

